# flash bildergalerie mit upload funktion



## interface31 (1. Januar 2010)

Hi,

suche für einen Freunde der nicht so sich mit PC & Co auskennt eine Software wo er seine Bilder uploaden kann.
Habe an Coopermine gedacht aber muß sagen gefällt mir nicht ganz so gut vor allem kann man keine Bilder im zip Container hochladen.

Hat jemand ne Idee was easy zu handhaben ist und auch gut aussieht ?

Aufsetzten würde ich es ihm aber Bilder verwalten soll er selber machen.

cu


----------

